# 3rd TiVo installed, error 3008 now on 2nd TiVo



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Nobody else had this error? We had the final V+ changed to a 500gb TiVo today (by an engineer who remembered that I used to have two Series 1's!!) and when we turned on the 2nd TiVo an error box talking about had we fitted a new smart card was popping around the screen with the 3008 error.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Turns out they managed to totally muck up the smart card numbers against the TiVos. Tech support managed to fix it but it took an hour on the phone :-(

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't say I'm *that* surprised


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

True, but thankfully they always get it sorted, only had to email the CEO once ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

